# Installation OS IBook Clamshell



## rakam47 (13 Février 2022)

Bonsoir à tous ! 

Je viens de récupérer un IBook Clamshell bleu (magnifique ) pour ma collection. 
Trois choses : 

Le disque dur était mort donc la personne qui me l’a donné en a mit un nouveau avant de me le donner. Comment faire pour réinstaller les anciens os dessus sans CD ? Clef bootable ?
La petite pomme au dos est visiblement décollée. Savais vous si ça se trouve sur le net ?
Enfin il y’a un petit poc sur l’écran (vraiment pas grand chose) mais mon côté perfectionniste aimerai changer la dalle. Pareille ça se trouve ? Facile à changer ?

Merci d’avance pour vos retours. 

Belle soirée,
Alex.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2022)

En fonction du modèle (première génération ou "Firewire"), un système "boite" de la version immédiatement supérieure (ou plus, of course) à celle d'origine devrait le faire. Si c'est un Firewire, il est possible aussi d'installer un système en "mode Target" depuis un autre Mac. Il existe une manip pour démarrer un Mac "USB only" depuis un disque ou une clé USB que j'avais posté naguère ici (où il a disparu) et sur MacBidouille, mais je n'ai pas testé sur "Palourde". En principe, les modèles de première génération peuvent démarrer directement sur un disque USB, mais faute de test, je ne m'avancerais pas.


----------



## rakam47 (14 Février 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fonction du modèle (première génération ou "Firewire"), un système "boite" de la version immédiatement supérieure (ou plus, of course) à celle d'origine devrait le faire. Si c'est un Firewire, il est possible aussi d'installer un système en "mode Target" depuis un autre Mac. Il existe une manip pour démarrer un Mac "USB only" depuis un disque ou une clé USB que j'avais posté naguère ici (où il a disparu) et sur MacBidouille, mais je n'ai pas testé sur "Palourde". En principe, les modèles de première génération peuvent démarrer directement sur un disque USB, mais faute de test, je ne m'avancerais pas.


Bonjour et merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. 
Je ne sais pas quel modèle c’est (ancien ou nouveau) comment puis je le savoir ? 
Aussi, où est ce que je pourrait trouver l’image d’installation de Mac OS 9 et avec quel logiciel puis je créer ma clef bootable ?


----------



## dandu (14 Février 2022)

Pour l'OS, y a Macintosh Garden (ou sinon, LeBonCoin et eBay). Le plus efficace pour installer reste quand même de trouver un graveur et un CD-R, du coup 

Pour la pomme, y a un sujet là-dessus, on peut faire imprimer des feuilles, c'est assez classique que ça se décolle.

Et pour la dalle, faut vérifier la référence avant, parce qu'il y a plusieurs modèles différents (avec des prises différentes). Les dalles se trouvent sur eBay/Aliexpress, mais c'est pas forcément intéressant : ça va vite coûter le prix d'un iBook d'occasion


----------



## rakam47 (14 Février 2022)

dandu a dit:


> Pour l'OS, y a Macintosh Garden (ou sinon, LeBonCoin et eBay). Le plus efficace pour installer reste quand même de trouver un graveur et un CD-R, du coup
> 
> Pour la pomme, y a un sujet là-dessus, on peut faire imprimer des feuilles, c'est assez classique que ça se décolle.
> 
> Et pour la dalle, faut vérifier la référence avant, parce qu'il y a plusieurs modèles différents (avec des prises différentes). Les dalles se trouvent sur eBay/Aliexpress, mais c'est pas forcément intéressant : ça va vite coûter le prix d'un iBook d'occasion


Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse sur l’Os, 
Je vais regarder sur Garden et d’occasion en parallèle. 

Pour la pomme, je ne comprends pas ta réponse concernant "faire imprimer des feuilles" tu parles d’impression 3D ? 

Ok pour la dalle je vais regarder sur eBay les prix … j’aimerai quand même bien en avoir une propre … 

Et concernant les nettoyage extérieur un produit en tête qui rends bien propre ? 

En tout cas merci pour les réponses
Alex


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2022)

rakam47 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas quel modèle c’est (ancien ou nouveau) comment puis je le savoir ?


Facile, les "première génération" n'ont pas de prise "Firewire", alors que les "seconde génération" en ont une. les "première génération" n'existaient qu'en "blueberry", "tangerine" et "Graphite", alors que les "seconde génération", eux, proposaient comme couleur "key lime", "indigo" et "graphite". Seul le "graphite" a connu les deux générations, mais il n'était qu'à 366 Mhz pour la première génération alors qu'il était à 466 Mhz dans la seconde.

Les première génération supportent de Mac OS 8.6 à Mac OS X 10.3.9 (Panther), les seconde génération, eux, de Mac OS 9.0.4 à Mac OS X 10.4.11 (Tiger).


----------



## woz86 (15 Février 2022)

rakam47 a dit:


> Pour la pomme, je ne comprends pas ta réponse concernant "faire imprimer des feuilles" tu parles d’impression 3D ?


C’est le bleu clair ou le foncé (Indigo), car sur celui-ci j’ai imprimé le logo en impression 3D.


----------



## rakam47 (15 Février 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Facile, les "première génération" n'ont pas de prise "Firewire", alors que les "seconde génération" en ont une. les "première génération" n'existaient qu'en "blueberry", "tangerine" et "Graphite", alors que les "seconde génération", eux, proposaient comme couleur "key lime", "indigo" et "graphite". Seul le "graphite" a connu les deux générations, mais il n'était qu'à 366 Mhz pour la première génération alors qu'il était à 466 Mhz dans la seconde.
> 
> Les première génération supportent de Mac OS 8.6 à Mac OS X 10.3.9 (Panther), les seconde génération, eux, de Mac OS 9.0.4 à Mac OS X 10.4.11 (Tiger).



Bonsoir !!  

Wow merci pour ta réponse complète ! 
Le miens est de couleur bleu turquoise. 

Je vais essayé de me dégoter un cd d’installation de Mac OS X  ☺️


----------



## rakam47 (15 Février 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> C’est le bleu clair ou le foncé (Indigo), car sur celui-ci j’ai imprimé le logo en impression 3D.


Hello !  
Moi c’est le bleu clair que j’ai un peu bleu turquoise tu vois ? 
Tu penses que c’est trouvable ?


----------



## woz86 (16 Février 2022)

rakam47 a dit:


> Hello !
> Moi c’est le bleu clair que j’ai un peu bleu turquoise tu vois ?
> Tu penses que c’est trouvable ?


Oui je connais la couleur, j’ai toutes les couleurs des iBook G3 ;-)
Après trouver la pomme en pièce détachées risque d’être compliqué.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2022)

rakam47 a dit:


> Le miens est de couleur bleu turquoise.
> 
> Je vais essayé de me dégoter un cd d’installation de Mac OS X  ☺️


Donc un Blueberry, c'est un "première génération" à 300 Mhz dépourvu de Firewire, donc, pour Mac OS X, le mieux c'est Panther, mais ça sera "limite" question performance, moi, je le laisserais sur un Mac OS compris entre 8.6 et 9.2.2.


----------



## rakam47 (16 Février 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Oui je connais la couleur, j’ai toutes les couleurs des iBook G3 ;-)
> Après trouver la pomme en pièce détachées risque d’être compliqué.


Ok merci !! Woaaaaw sérieux !! Ça doit être canon !! Tu les expose comment ? 
Ok, je ne sais pas comment je vais faire pour trouver la pomme :/


----------



## rakam47 (16 Février 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc un Blueberry, c'est un "première génération" à 300 Mhz dépourvu de Firewire, donc, pour Mac OS X, le mieux c'est Panther, mais ça sera "limite" question performance, moi, je le laisserais sur un Mac OS compris entre 8.6 et 9.2.2.


Entendu, merci beaucoup pour la couleur, je vais partir sur Mac OS 9 alors. Je vais essayer de trouver un cd d’installation quelque part.


----------



## woz86 (17 Février 2022)

rakam47 a dit:


> Ok merci !! Woaaaaw sérieux !! Ça doit être canon !! Tu les expose comment ?


Il ne sont exposés, il sont rangés proprement dans une caisse en plastique.
Si je devais exposer tout mes modèles portable, je n’aurais plus beaucoup de place ;-)


----------



## rakam47 (19 Février 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Il ne sont exposés, il sont rangés proprement dans une caisse en plastique.
> Si je devais exposer tout mes modèles portable, je n’aurais plus beaucoup de place ;-)


Ahah j’imagine !! Ça doit être une très belle collection !!  moi j’ai un iMac G3 indigo, le iBook palourde dont on parle, un MacBook blanc (g3 il me semble) et mon MacBook M1 

Bon ça ne résous pas mon problème de la pomme tout ça . 
Concernant les dvd Mac OS 9 c’est pas si évident à trouver dis donc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2022)

rakam47 a dit:


> un MacBook blanc (g3 il me semble)


Ah nan, pas de "Macbook" G3, si c'est bien un G3, alors, c'est un iBook "dual USB", ou un des modèles similaires qui lui ont succédé jusqu'en octobre 2003 (à partir de cette date, les suivants étaient des iBook G4)


----------



## rakam47 (20 Février 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah nan, pas de "Macbook" G3, si c'est bien un G3, alors, c'est un iBook "dual USB", ou un des modèles similaires qui lui ont succédé jusqu'en octobre 2003 (à partir de cette date, les suivants étaient des iBook G4)


Ok, alors moi celui pour lequel j’ai besoin d’aide c’est le iBook palourde (donc g3 c’est ça ? ) l’autre c’est le premier macbook blanc qu’il y a eu un peu après avec OsX


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2022)

Non, pas "MacBook", "iBook" : un MacBook, c'est un portable Apple doté d'un processeur Intel (CoreDuo ou Core2Duo selon la génération, pour ceux en plastique blanc), ceux équipés d'un PowerPC (G3 ou G4) sont des "iBook". J'en ai 3 ici, un G3 et deux G4, on reconnait le G3 à son lecteur optique à tiroir, alors que le G4 est équipé d'un "slot-in" (mange-disque) (et accessoirement aussi parce que c'est écrit au bas de l'écran).

Pour ton problème de pomme, je ne vois que deux solutions : trouver la bonne couleur de fil pour imprimante 3D ou trouver une épave où elle est toujours en place.


----------



## rakam47 (24 Février 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, pas "MacBook", "iBook" : un MacBook, c'est un portable Apple doté d'un processeur Intel (CoreDuo ou Core2Duo selon la génération, pour ceux en plastique blanc), ceux équipés d'un PowerPC (G3 ou G4) sont des "iBook". J'en ai 3 ici, un G3 et deux G4, on reconnait le G3 à son lecteur optique à tiroir, alors que le G4 est équipé d'un "slot-in" (mange-disque) (et accessoirement aussi parce que c'est écrit au bas de l'écran).
> 
> Pour ton problème de pomme, je ne vois que deux solutions : trouver la bonne couleur de fil pour imprimante 3D ou trouver une épave où elle est toujours en place.


Bonsoir , 

Ok merci beaucoup alors je confirme c’est bien écris MacBook en bas donc cpu Intel si j’ai bien compris ! 

Concernant mon clamshell, ok je vais essayer de faire comme ça, de trouver le fil de la bonne couleur. Un pote a une imprimante 3D. 
Par contre toujours pas trouvé de macOS 9 :O

Belle soirée 
Alexandre


----------

